# Error a compilar adacity y mlt (solucionado)

## brutico

el mlt me da este:

http://pastebin.com/U2K9Vtii

el audacity me da este:

http://pastebin.com/RAvzTuf9

En un rollo tener que ir a windows para poder editar audio  y video ya que kdenlive ni audacity me funcionan.Last edited by brutico on Sat Dec 31, 2016 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

1º ¿Algún motivo por el que estes usando los paquetes inestables? ¿No has podido compilar los estables?

prueba esto

emerge --sync

emerge --with-bdeps=y audacity

----------

## cameta

Acabo de buscar, 

el problema con mlt es un bug

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1056162-highlight-mlt.html

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=580630

----------

## brutico

Hola, cameta siempre he usado rama inestable

El audacity lo he arreglado compilandolo con GCC 5 ya que uso el 6

Y el mlt lo he solucionado gracias a ti.

----------

